# Comic Con Africa



## craigb (20/7/18)

https://www.comicconafrica.co.za/en.html

Any one else going? I know it's shortly after some other convention that a lot of forumites are saving/donating organs for which could enforce budget constraints


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)

I really want to go to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I really want to go to it!


What are you going to wear @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)

Christos said:


> What are you going to wear @Rob Fisher ?



Not sure yet @Christos! Superman or Flash maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure yet @Christos! Superman or Flash maybe?
> View attachment 139387


Full flash tights I hope.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jm10 (20/7/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/7/18)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 139399
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How would you pronounce that one @jm10 -

Vape-or or vape wh,ore?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (23/7/18)

Seems like my boy can go in for free. So I might make it a son and dad day out.

Told my boy about it and showed him some of the SDCC cosplay from the weekend. He's already planning his suit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (30/7/18)

Don't know if I just missed something or if it was a good pr exercise, but today they announced that Jason Momoa cancelled his trip here to Comic Con due to filming contracts or something. This caused a bit of an uproar on social media. But my question is, when did they announce that he was coming?

Not that it matter much. He will be here for pure eye candy for the woman. Untill they find out he charge $60 per signature/selfie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Byakko (4/9/18)

I was planning on going purely for the cosplay,but as per usual I'll be working 
Honestly though I would rather save up the bucks for rage (yes I know it's not the same but yeah)

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (5/9/18)

Any spare tickets for next Sunday?? I’m in need of one ticket and would appreciate if anyone has any available or can send me in the right direction


----------

